# Fifa 15: Messi - Higuain sull'edizione italiana. Foto



## Now i'm here (31 Luglio 2014)

*Gonzalo Higuain e Leo Messi* sono i testimonial della nuova edizione annuale di *FIFA 15*. 

Il gioco sarà disponibile da metà Settembre su* PC, Xbox One e PlayStation 4*, oltre ovviamente alle console di vecchia generazione ovvero* Xbox 360, PlayStation3, Wii™, Nintendo 3DS™ e PlayStationVita*.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2014)

Ancora Messi ? che 2 balls


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2014)

Quella macchia nera sulla maglia del Napule è veramente inguardabile.


----------



## Butcher (1 Agosto 2014)

Potevano ridimensionarla un po' meglio la testa di Higuain


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Agosto 2014)

Ma perché sempre Messi? Non ce la faccio più a vedere quella faccia di ano.

Ricordo i bei tempi quando c'erano Ronaldinho, Henry, Shevchenko, Gerrard, Giggs, Del Piero, Morientes, Viera, Davids... Ora sempre lui, sempre


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma perché sempre Messi? Non ce la faccio più a vedere quella faccia di ano.
> 
> Ricordo i bei tempi quando c'erano Ronaldinho, Henry, Shevchenko, Gerrard, Giggs, Del Piero, Morientes, Viera, Davids... Ora sempre lui, sempre













Queste si che erano copertine! La faccia da pesce lesso di Messi ha veramente stancato.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Queste si che erano copertine! La faccia da pesce lesso di Messi ha veramente stancato.





Tutti e due sulla libreria.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Agosto 2014)

Beh anche Ronaldinho in quanto a presenze sulla copertina di fifa non scherza...


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Agosto 2014)

Messi ha un contratto con l'EA..E' normale che ci sia sempre lui in copertina..E' anche il giocatore più forte del mondo...E' tutta una questione di Marketing..Insieme a Ronaldo è il giocatore più conosciuto del globo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Queste si che erano copertine! La faccia da pesce lesso di Messi ha veramente stancato.



nel 2010 c'era addirittura chiellini


----------



## S T B (6 Agosto 2014)

la copertina mi interessa poco sinceramente... non compro molti giochi per la xbox 360, ma FIFA lo prendo tutti gli anni per il mio compleanno. E il Milan tra l'altro lo fanno anche troppo forte rispetto alla realtà


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> la copertina mi interessa poco sinceramente... non compro molti giochi per la xbox 360, ma FIFA lo prendo tutti gli anni per il mio compleanno. E il Milan tra l'altro lo fanno anche troppo forte rispetto alla realtà



vero, ma a dire la verità fanno troppo forti anche inter e juve..


----------



## Liuke (2 Settembre 2014)

trovata ps4+fifa 15 a 399€


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> trovata ps4+fifa 15 a 399€



dove?


----------



## Liuke (2 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> dove?



Multiplayer


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> la copertina mi interessa poco sinceramente... non compro molti giochi per la xbox 360, ma FIFA lo prendo tutti gli anni per il mio compleanno. E il Milan tra l'altro lo fanno anche troppo forte rispetto alla realtà



Hahahha è vero quest' anno era fortissimo ..

kaka honda taarabt ( chiamato diversamente da CareZZa ) balo ecc ecc erano fortissimi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto la diretta del noto sito Spaziogames relativo al gioco completo.
L'IA è imbarazzante come non mai, i portieri sembrano addormentati, e praticamente le partite finiscono sempre con 4-5 gol perchè i tiri da fuori a scendere sono imprendibili. Giuro segnavano anche da 20 metri senza problemi.

Spero e penso che faranno uscire una patch al D1 perchè il gioco è imbarazzante così.


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Settembre 2014)

la demo per xbox 360 non mi ha entusiasmato ....boh spero che non sia questa la versione finale.


----------



## BB7 (19 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho visto la diretta del noto sito Spaziogames relativo al gioco completo.
> L'IA è imbarazzante come non mai, i portieri sembrano addormentati, e praticamente le partite finiscono sempre con 4-5 gol perchè i tiri da fuori a scendere sono imprendibili. Giuro segnavano anche da 20 metri senza problemi.
> 
> Spero e penso che faranno uscire una patch al D1 perchè il gioco è imbarazzante così.



Ho visto anch'io il video in questione e confermo tutto. Ho visto anche quello che hanno fatto su PES e sinceramente mi è sembrato molto più realistico di Fifa anche se non esente da difetti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ho visto anch'io il video in questione e confermo tutto. Ho visto anche quello che hanno fatto su PES e sinceramente mi è sembrato molto più realistico di Fifa anche se non esente da difetti



Il problema è che per PES si parla di una Demo, e il gioco uscirà tra 2 mesi. Invece quello che si è visto oggi era Fifa 15, gioco completo e che uscirà nei negozi tra circa 6 giorni 

Mi aspetto qualche patch al D1 comunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ho provato anch'io la "demo". Confermo l'inguardabilità della cosa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Settembre 2014)

Ho giocato alla versione finale per 360, lasciate proprio stare. Credo si siano messi d'impegno solo per le next gen.


----------



## Hammer (21 Settembre 2014)

Ho provato la demo per PS3. Non mi piace, troppo veloce e frenetico.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (21 Settembre 2014)

A me proprio non piace. Sarà che sono abituato con PES.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2014)

Dopo qualche giorno posso dire che la demo su One é una bomba.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi io credo sia da prendere solo per la next gen, ricordo quando passarono dalla 2 alle 3, imbarazzanti le versioni per vecchia console!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io credo sia da prendere solo per la next gen, ricordo quando passarono dalla 2 alle 3, imbarazzanti le versioni per vecchia console!



Sulla vecchia generazione non l'ho provato però ti posso dire che su One gira che è una meraviglia.. si iniziano a vedere i giochi creati per nextGen


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io credo sia da prendere solo per la next gen, ricordo quando passarono dalla 2 alle 3, imbarazzanti le versioni per vecchia console!



Infatti su 360 fa letteralmente schifo.


----------

